# Bakit ba pina ibig mo ako ng ganito?



## ja1226

*how is bakit used in below sentence*
bakit b pina ibig mo ako ng ganito..


----------



## Scherle

ja1226 said:


> Bakit ba pina ibig mo ako ng ganito?


 
Bakit = Why

I suppose the one asking the question wants to know the reason as to why the person he/she is speaking to let him/her fall for her/him so deep.

I hope it helps.


----------



## niernier

"Why did you make me fall in love like this"

Bakit means why.


----------



## Scherle

ja1226 said:


> bakit b pina ibig mo ako ng ganito..


 
Hold on, ja, are you asking us to explain how the word bakit used in that sentence or you want us to help you translate it in English?  If so, niernier is right.


----------

